# "المركز المسيحي" لرفع الصور



## menarefaat (9 مايو 2009)

يسرنا أن نقدم لكم خدمة​
*"المركز المسيحي"​*لرفع الصور







*تمتع بخدمة رفع الصور بمزايا كثيرة منها:*

- إمكانية رفع الصور بإمتدادات مختلفة *JPG* - *PNG* - *BMP* - *GIF*
- إمكانية رفع الصور بدعم حجم الصورة حتى *0.2 ميجا بايت* أي تقريبًا *200 كيلو بايت*
- ضمان بقاء الصور على الموقع بصورة دائمة دون أنت تتعرض للحذف تمامًا
- يمكنك تحميل العدد الذي تريده من الصور بدون حد أقصى
- إمكانية رفع الصور من الحاسب الشخصي أو من موقع آخر عن طريق رابط الصورة
- إمكانية تغيير حجم الصورة لتناسب إحتياجك وسيتم إعادة تحجيمها قبل عملية الرفع
- إمكانية الحصول على رابط مباشر للصورة المرفوعة
- إمكانية الحصول على رابط للمواقع والمنتديات للصورة المرفوعة
- إمكانية الحصول على رابط مختصر للصورة المرفوعة
- إمكانية مشاركة الصور المرفوعة على العديد من الموقع مثل *Facebook* و *Twitter*
- برجاء إستخدام الخدمة بصورة لائقة ترضي المسيح
- برجاء عدم رفع أي صور شخصية على "المركز المسيحي" حفاظــًا على خصوصيات الأفراد

يمكنك الوصول للخدمة عبر العنوان المختصر للخدمة​*
http://ch-image.tk/

​*أو عبر رابط الخدمة المطول​*
http://ch-image.lima-city.de/ch/

​*صلوا لأجل إستمرارية الخدمة​


----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## man4truth (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

